# Iran EMP



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

This morning on Quinn and Rose show they had a segment on how Iran was working with medium range missiles. Something that they could launch from International waters and make it to the heartland, and set off an EMP. Has anyone else here about this?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I should know better than to post these articles, as *I have not read any* of them yet, but yeah, I've heard. Don't know if it's rumor or if there are substantial facts behind it, but articles might give some insight.

Got these from a sight on youtube - not my work, but this guy usually follows world events pretty closely.

HEADLINE:
* Iran to U.S., Israel: Bring On the Cyber War
KGO Newstalk 810 San Francisco

HEADLINE:
* 'Iran firm to thwart Israel cyber war' d
http://www.presstv.ir/detail/192911.html

HEADLINE:
* Former CIA Counter-Terror Chief: Al Qaeda Will Go Cyber
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/cia-counter-terror-chief-al-qaeda-cyber/story?i...

HEADLINE:
* On guard for cyberspace: Because of its haphazard development over the years, the Internet is still not as secure as it really ought to be
On guard for cyberspace

**** HEY LOOK!!!! AN ARTICLE FROM THE COUNCIL ON FOREIGN RELATIONS... NOTHING TO SEE HERE ****
HEADLINE:
* Confronting the Cyber Threat
Confronting the Cyber Threat - Council on Foreign Relations

HEADLINE:
* Pentagon says cybersecurity plan defensive
Latest news, Latest News Headlines, news articles, news video, news photos - UPI.com...

HEADLINE:
* DOD: Cyber Threat Grows More Destructive
DoD: Cyber threat grows more destructive | Article | The United States Army

HEADLINE:
* Cyber Threat Resembles Pre-9/11 Terror Threat: Black Hat
Cyber Threat Resembles Pre-9/11 Terror Threat: Black Hat -- InformationWeekCyber Threat Resembles Pre-9/11 Terror Threat: Black Hat - government Blog

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
ISRAEL LAUNCHES CYBER COMMAND
Israel launches cyber command - Israel Culture, Ynetnews

U.S. LAUNCHES CYBER COMMAND
U.S. Strategic Command - U.S. Cyber Command


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone by the name of Reza Kahiili had an article ion WND that I saw on the Internet...someplace...maybe WND, duh...the headline said: "Iran says U.S. will be taught the mother of all lessons." An editorical warns of pending cyber attack on electrical grid.....though, if the issue about O's birth certificate becomes a real issue...I'd assume our govt would pull the plug on our power; leaving all in the dark......just my two cents.


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> Someone by the name of Reza Kahiili had an article ion WND that I saw on the Internet...someplace...maybe WND, duh...the headline said: "Iran says U.S. will be taught the mother of all lessons." An editorical warns of pending cyber attack on electrical grid.....though, if the issue about O's birth certificate becomes a real issue...I'd assume our govt would pull the plug on our power; leaving all in the dark......just my two cents.


Well if Iran in fact made this statement then lets show them how to create glass from the desert. IMO, threats should be met with immediate response. Iraq did have weapons of mass destruction; they had more than enough time to ship them out and hide them. Attack us and you shall reap the rewards of your actions immediately... Total annihilation.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

An EMP event would certainly be one means of crippling the US by a much weaker country that could never prevail against us in an all out war. They would also have the advantage of a first strike at the time of their choosing unbeknownst to us. Just explode a nuclear device or three in the upper atmosphere over the US and we are back to the 1800's.

Theoretically, the EMP would destroy the circuitry in any unprotected electronic device... everything from washing machines to commercial aircraft to electric transformers to TVs to medical equipment. Computers? Gone! Electricity? Gone! Only older non-electronic equipment would remain useful and working, like pre-1974 automobiles devoid of any of the electronics stuffed into newer models. It could take years to recover if left alone and unmolested by other nations, which definitely wouldn't happen.

But, nature could achieve the same result. Sun flares are actually an EMP event. Severe sun flares could imperil our lives as readily as a man-made event could. Maybe even more.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I say BRING IT ON, Iran. Our military is still #1 in the world, and our government, for better and worser, is still the best.

It won't be pretty, so be ready. Be prepared.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Just explode a nuclear device or three in the upper atmosphere over the US and we are back to the 1800's.


No in the 1800's we had the tools and knowledge of the time. We have forgotten how to use simple tools and know nothing about surviving without electricity. We would be thrown into a state that is unprecedented.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> An EMP event would certainly be one means of crippling the US by a much weaker country that could never prevail against us in an all out war. They would also have the advantage of a first strike at the time of their choosing unbeknownst to us. Just explode a nuclear device or three in the upper atmosphere over the US and we are back to the 1800's.


Cuba would probably fair well due to their antiquated equipment! If this happens hopefully we can return same&#8230;..


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd bet money such EMP devices are already in orbit and disguised as "satellites". 

Foolish to bet on it, I guess. That prize money won't be worth anything if one goes off.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The day that Iran pops a nuke to subject us to EMP.... is the day that Tehran ceases to exsist. A tramp Steamer lugging a glorified SCUD is no match for the US Navy's Boomers........


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> I say BRING IT ON, Iran. Our military is still #1 in the world, and our government, for better and worser, is still the best.
> 
> It won't be pretty, so be ready. Be prepared.


I agree. Unless Iran has a way to neutralize our subs, they will guarantee their destruction by launching on us. With 70 virgin maidens waiting in martyrdom, maybe they don't care. 
I believe the US still has a tit for tat policy, or MAD. Launch on us and you WILL get one back.

__________________________________________________________

"I spent most of my money on women and beer. The rest I wasted"
-Evel Knievel


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

dahur said:


> I agree. Unless Iran has a way to neutralize our subs, they will guarantee their destruction by launching on us. With 70 virgin maidens waiting in martyrdom, maybe they don't care.
> I believe the US still has a tit for tat policy, or MAD. Launch on us and you WILL get one back.
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> That may be true, but a coast to coast EMP event in America will plunge the population into outright anarchy and eventually iron-fisted martial law. Tens of millions of sheeple would die in the first few months. The Constitution and the Bill of Rights might vanish forever.
> 
> With that in mind, look at the elitist, radical leftwing mindset of ObaMao and his advisors. Ya think they might like the idea of having absolute power?
> 
> Hmmmm. So why did ObaMao gut our missle defense program?


Be that as it may, all we can do is prepare and be ready. I have high regard for our military, despite the obstacles politicians and presidents throw in their way. Like all organizations there are good and bad among the ranks, but I believe most will give (and have given) their all to protect our country.

We're educating and preparing ourselves and those others we're able to, so we can do the same, to protect our families, our neighborhoods, maybe our communities and our country.

Yes, the things you wrote may happen. What is it we are to do? Most of us do what we can to be informed, inform others, and ...and... then what? Who's going to stop these things from happening, and how? What hope are you offering us? Lead us, make a plan.

The sheeple, and us too, have just grumbled and talked about it (well, not counting the oblivious ones). Terrible abuses have been inflicted on our freedoms and rights. We get on here and make indignant posts about it. Then what? Go on with our lives and our prepping and keep grumbling.

There will be a straw that breaks the camel's back someday, but will that happen before or after something like an EMP strike by Iran or anyone else? Will it stop Iran?

It's not fun to helplessly watch these things unfold. But we have to do the best we can to have hope. Isn't that why we're prepping? Without hope, why prep?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

What people don't understand is that Iran doesn't invade other countries. They have a long history of not invading. Iran won't pose any threat for a long, long time. They will not be capable of developing any medium range missile tech in the near future. Israel will take care of that. Iran doesn't want any part of Israel.

BUT, Iran has enemies that have the capability to do things and point at Iran. 

China WILL attack our electrical grid, IMO. They already poison us (Iran doesn't) in our food and with toxic waste in new products they sell us. China is popping subs up in the middle of our war maneuvers every so often. China is attempting to hack our security, diplomatic and military networks daily. Israel does too. Iran tries. They aren't dumb people as many teach in our universities.


----------

